# Gyno (Gynecomastia)



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi All,

Recently I have began to develop gyno in my right pec (painful lump)

I had this 3 years ago following a course of DBOL an it was eliminated using Letro after nolva failed.

As this is 3 years on and nothing has been taken of that nature since, I have been recommended to go straight to the doctors.

However, I was wondering if anybody has any opinions? I'm considering just going straight to letro but it did screw up my moods before.

Many thanks for any help!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Go docs get it check and don't mention AAS, Just say you have had for years as you have and its come back with a vengeance and hurting and making you self concious


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

So letro didn't do anything for you? Surgery is your next option.


----------



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

arcticfox said:


> Go docs get it check and don't mention AAS, Just say you have had for years as you have and its come back with a vengeance and hurting and making you self concious


Will do!!



ashmo said:


> So letro didn't do anything for you? Surgery is your next option.


Previously letro worked straight away mate. However due to it being sometime after the DBOL course I've been advised the cause may be something other than the DBOL this time. Could it be that even after this long it could just be the exact same reappearing and I should just go straight for the letro again?

What's your thoughts 

Thank you!


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

sammclean23 said:


> Will do!!
> 
> Previously letro worked straight away mate. However due to it being sometime after the DBOL course I've been advised the cause may be something other than the DBOL this time. Could it be that even after this long it could just be the exact same reappearing and I should just go straight for the letro again?
> 
> ...


I would go with a 2-3 month blast of Nolva if I'm honest.


----------



## 6.06pm (Jan 6, 2015)

Once you have real gyno pretty much the only way to get rid of it completely is surgery. Letro does well to shrink it and minimise the symptoms but the gland will still be there and could flare up at any time.

I went to my GP in the end after using a load of Letro and feeling like sh1t all the time


----------



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

ashmo said:


> I would go with a 2-3 month blast of Nolva if I'm honest.


It didn't work beforehand though so debating this as an option  . Plus the side effects. They really took it out of me last time.

I'm not working against your opinion btw, just kind of thinking out loud lol. Maybe doctors is the best way. I just feel like they'll take the pi$$ and it will have grown tons before then.


----------



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

6.06pm said:


> Once you have real gyno pretty much the only way to get rid of it completely is surgery. Letro does well to shrink it and minimise the symptoms but the gland will still be there and could flare up at any time.
> 
> I went to my GP in the end after using a load of Letro and feeling like sh1t all the time


Do you think that might be what's happening here? The letro got rid of it back in 2013 but now the gland has flared up again. It's in the same place, feels exactly the same too. I want it gone but I know how much nolva/letro effected me


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Do you have any pics ?? or is just through feel


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

6.06pm said:


> Once you have real gyno pretty much the only way to get rid of it completely is surgery. Letro does well to shrink it and minimise the symptoms but the gland will still be there and could flare up at any time.
> 
> I went to my GP in the end after using a load of Letro and feeling like sh1t all the time


Did you GP do anything?

I'm thinking of surgery but worried I could be left with scars and uneven/disfigured pecs?


----------



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

arcticfox said:


> Do you have any pics ?? or is just through feel


Just feel at the min. Extremely sensitive/tender and I can feel the lump. Getting bigger week by week


----------



## 6.06pm (Jan 6, 2015)

sammclean23 said:


> Do you think that might be what's happening here? The letro got rid of it back in 2013 but now the gland has flared up again. It's in the same place, feels exactly the same too. I want it gone but I know how much nolva/letro effected me


Possibly mate... Like yourself, I got it in 2013 and had ups and downs with it since. Going forward you can probs jump on the Letro again to control the symptoms and hope that does it for another couple of years like last time or go see your GP.. Or if you can afford it just go private.



Cam93 said:


> Did you GP do anything?
> 
> I'm thinking of surgery but worried I could be left with scars and uneven/disfigured pecs?


GP referred me for blood tests which were all within normal levels and referred me to a breast surgeon. Breast surgeon confirmed I had gyno in my left nipple but it was only mild - in my eyes though its not mild lol but that's just self-awareness I suppose.

My GP has applied for funding for surgery which I'm waiting to hear back about any time now. Failing that i'll probs get it done in Poland, much like a few have on here.

Risk we all take I suppose!


----------



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

6.06pm said:


> Possibly mate... Like yourself, I got it in 2013 and had ups and downs with it since. Going forward you can probs jump on the Letro again to control the symptoms and hope that does it for another couple of years like last time or go see your GP.. Or if you can afford it just go private.
> 
> GP referred me for blood tests which were all within normal levels and referred me to a breast surgeon. Breast surgeon confirmed I had gyno in my left nipple but it was only mild - in my eyes though its not mild lol but that's just self-awareness I suppose.
> 
> ...


I think I'm gonna get on the letro again. Hopefully the sides aren't as bad this time. Having recently experienced a depressive time I do not want to go backwards due to side effects, but I need to stop this before it increases. Not too expensive aswell.

It was suggested that I went to a private doctor just to get some bloods (there are places available which offer blood tests free also) and go from there but that's just more time I guess.


----------



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

6.06pm said:


> Possibly mate... Like yourself, I got it in 2013 and had ups and downs with it since. Going forward you can probs jump on the Letro again to control the symptoms and hope that does it for another couple of years like last time or go see your GP.. Or if you can afford it just go private.
> 
> GP referred me for blood tests which were all within normal levels and referred me to a breast surgeon. Breast surgeon confirmed I had gyno in my left nipple but it was only mild - in my eyes though its not mild lol but that's just self-awareness I suppose.
> 
> ...


I think I'm gonna get on the letro again. Hopefully the sides aren't as bad this time. Having recently experienced a depressive time I do not want to go backwards due to side effects, but I need to stop this before it increases. Not too expensive aswell.

It was suggested that I went to a private doctor just to get some bloods (there are places available which offer blood tests free also) and go from there but that's just more time I guess.


----------



## 6.06pm (Jan 6, 2015)

sammclean23 said:


> I think I'm gonna get on the letro again. Hopefully the sides aren't as bad this time. Having recently experienced a depressive time I do not want to go backwards due to side effects, but I need to stop this before it increases. Not too expensive aswell.
> 
> It was suggested that I went to a private doctor just to get some bloods (there are places available which offer blood tests free also) and go from there but that's just more time I guess.


I think there must still be a cause for the sudden flare up as well... Could be worth evaluating any recent changes you might have made with diet or medications etc


----------



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

6.06pm said:


> I think there must still be a cause for the sudden flare up as well... Could be worth evaluating any recent changes you might have made with diet or medications etc


Only change mate is a boost in protein intake and me being heavily focussed back into powerlifting. Which could cause hormonal changes?

My diet has been extremely up and down though, only recently has it been consistent. And it's only recently this has reappeared. hmm


----------



## 6.06pm (Jan 6, 2015)

sammclean23 said:


> Only change mate is a boost in protein intake and me being heavily focussed back into powerlifting. Which could cause hormonal changes I guess?


Possibly mate... Last thing you wanna be doing is stopping training though lol. Just watch out with the Letro especially if not using any test


----------



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

6.06pm said:


> Possibly mate... Last thing you wanna be doing is stopping training though lol. Just watch out with the Letro especially if not using any test


What do you mean mate? With the letro part...


----------



## 6.06pm (Jan 6, 2015)

sammclean23 said:


> What do you mean mate? With the letro part...


Super low oestrogen levels aren't to kind mate. I found it hard to stick to my usual diet and training... Lethargy, low libido etc.. We men do need oestrogen for every day functions too just not as much as the ladies. Using test will help overcome the low libido and lethargy, basically making up for the drastic reduction in oestrogen levels.


----------



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

6.06pm said:


> Super low oestrogen levels aren't to kind mate. I found it hard to stick to my usual diet and training... Lethargy, low libido etc.. We men do need oestrogen for every day functions too just not as much as the ladies. Using test will help overcome the low libido and lethargy, basically making up for the drastic reduction in oestrogen levels.


Ah yeah I remember it all too well. Was what sparked a breakdown in my relationship at the time I think haha! As far as I remember I only ran it for 2 weeks but I suppose it takes longer for hormone levels to even out. Never had anything other than DBOL (Thai Pinks) so not sure I'd be keen on the test option. might be better to battle through it again.

Thanks for the replies mate


----------



## 6.06pm (Jan 6, 2015)

sammclean23 said:


> Ah yeah I remember it all too well. Was what sparked a breakdown in my relationship at the time I think haha! As far as I remember I only ran it for 2 weeks but I suppose it takes longer for hormone levels to even out. Never had anything other than DBOL (Thai Pinks) so not sure I'd be keen on the test option. might be better to battle through it again.
> 
> Thanks for the replies mate


No worries bud... If not using test, i'd try use the lowest dose possible and monitor your progress. Good luck with it mate and remember it happens to a lot of people :thumbup1:


----------



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

6.06pm said:


> No worries bud... If not using test, i'd try use the lowest dose possible and monitor your progress. Good luck with it mate and remember it happens to a lot of people :thumbup1:


Just to clarify mate test is injection only isn't it? Cheers pal! Really appreciate the replies!


----------



## 6.06pm (Jan 6, 2015)

sammclean23 said:


> Just to clarify mate test is injection only isn't it? Cheers pal! Really appreciate the replies!


Yeah it is. I think Andriol Testocaps is the closest you can get but I don't think they are easy to get hold of and if so are too expensive to provide any sort of benefit.

If prepared to inject then you'd only need like 200mg per week though if that.


----------



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

6.06pm said:


> Yeah it is. I think Andriol Testocaps is the closest you can get but I don't think they are easy to get hold of and if so are too expensive to provide any sort of benefit.
> 
> If prepared to inject then you'd only need like 200mg per week though if that.


Cheers man, very much appreciated!


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

sammclean23 said:


> It didn't work beforehand though so debating this as an option  . Plus the side effects. They really took it out of me last time.
> 
> I'm not working against your opinion btw, just kind of thinking out loud lol. Maybe doctors is the best way. I just feel like they'll take the pi$$ and it will have grown tons before then.


You should not really get any side affects from Nolva, GP won't do anything unless you have DD's or something which is clear cut.

2k Poland job done.


----------



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

ashmo said:


> You should not really get any side affects from Nolva, GP won't do anything unless you have DD's or something which is clear cut.
> 
> 2k Poland job done.


Okay mate that's what I suspected! I had some sides last time. Mainly reduced libido!


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

sammclean23 said:


> Okay mate that's what I suspected! I had some sides last time. Mainly reduced libido!


Nolva doest effect E levels so it shouldn't affect anything, Letro on the other hand yes your libido will die.


----------



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

Been doctors. She said it definitely isn't gyno due to the way it feels and is most likely a swollen gland or sist. Booked in for scans but I have some nolva on hand should it continue to grow beyond my liking. Currently it is not visible


----------



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

CONFIRMED: I do have gyno around the nipple. The type of gyno is Idiopathic Gyno in which there is no obvious cause and will most likely go down on its own. Got some nolva on hand anyway just in case. Thanks for the help all


----------

